# Making Jerky



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I've looked a some recipes on the internet and I have seen alot of em. What are some that you guys have tweaked that work. I think I'm going to get 5lbs of meet and make a batch this week.


----------



## CT78114 (May 23, 2010)

I crack up when i read Jerky recipe's. Most sound like they have a little of everything from the pantry in them. Cup of this, cup of that...pinch of this.

I make a ton each and I've tried everything. IMO it is hard to go wrong.

I've found that brown sugar is the #1 ingredient though. If I make a brown sugar batch...no matter what else I put in it people like it. If I leave it out ...it doesn't get the same reviews.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Use dry rub.

If you can get over to Archie's Food Basket in Spendora, they stock a great rub in small packets. Look by the butcher's door on the top shelf in a silver foil packet. Packet says for 3 lbs, use it for 5-6 Lbs and everyone will like it. Probably has some brown sugar in it

Brown sugar is good if you also add your favorite salts to the mixture. Go dry, marinate in dry rub at least 12 hours and it is no fail.

You can do it in the oven, but I use a cheap Nesco tray dehydrator, no way to over or under do it.

You MUST use VERY lean meat. Buy whole sirloin roast at Kroger when on sale. Cut it free of ALL fat, jerky 1/3, freeze the other 2 roasts for next batch. 

One $30 roast on sale makes $100-$130 of commercial jerky and is better than most.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*The Way I Do It*

As said before, there are many ways to make Jerky. With that being said, I have found a way that's hard to mess up and have not had one complaint yet. I used to make my own rubs and seasonings, etc. Jerky was good, but not all people liked it. I then was turned on to Hi Mountain Jerky Cure (You can buy it at Bass Pro, Cabellas, Academy, etc.) in the Cracked Pepper and Garlic flavor. I buy a very lean Round Roast. Trim all the fat off. Slice to 1/4 ". Mix up seasoning and cure and apply to meat. I put the meat in a 1 gallon ziplock with worchester sauce and Soy sauce (Just enough to make meat covered) and let it stand overnight. I then put it in my Gardenmaster dehydrator for around 6 hours at the highest setting (160 degrees). After it is done, I spread it out on a cookie sheet or several of them to bloom (that's when it gets a rich color). After it has set for 3 to 4 hours, I put it in my smoker for 1 to 1 1/2 hour at 130 to 140 degrees. I use oak, but I have used Mesquite and Hickory. I promise it's worth the time and effort I put into it. Everyone loves it. I normally make around 50 pounds of cured Jerky every Christmas to give to family and friends. I have also used deer meat, but it's harder to work with to get the fat out. Another thing I do is to put some of it up in vacuum packed bags and put it into the freezer. Last a very long time that way. As I said, there are many ways to do it and I do not consider myself a pro, but I have not had one complaint, except when I run out of Jerky. Enjoy


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

McIII said:


> As said before, there are many ways to make Jerky. With that being said, I have found a way that's hard to mess up and have not had one complaint yet. I used to make my own rubs and seasonings, etc. Jerky was good, but not all people liked it. I then was turned on to Hi Mountain Jerky Cure (You can buy it at Bass Pro, Cabellas, Academy, etc.) in the Cracked Pepper and Garlic flavor. I buy a very lean Round Roast. Trim all the fat off. Slice to 1/4 ". Mix up seasoning and cure and apply to meat. I put the meat in a 1 gallon ziplock with worchester sauce and Soy sauce (Just enough to make meat covered) and let it stand overnight. I then put it in my Gardenmaster dehydrator for around 6 hours at the highest setting (160 degrees). After it is done, I spread it out on a cookie sheet or several of them to bloom (that's when it gets a rich color). After it has set for 3 to 4 hours, I put it in my smoker for 1 to 1 1/2 hour at 130 to 140 degrees. I use oak, but I have used Mesquite and Hickory. I promise it's worth the time and effort I put into it. Everyone loves it. I normally make around 50 pounds of cured Jerky every Christmas to give to family and friends. I have also used deer meat, but it's harder to work with to get the fat out. Another thing I do is to put some of it up in vacuum packed bags and put it into the freezer. Last a very long time that way. As I said, there are many ways to do it and I do not consider myself a pro, but I have not had one complaint, except when I run out of Jerky. Enjoy


 When I started reading this post I tried to think what that somthin mountain seasoning was called!!.Never got it from bass Pro though they sold it in Colorado in the stores( when I lived there ) a bit higher priced then most but the BEST hands down! I always used the "pepper" and added my own crack pepper.wow..............:cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

couple of things that have worked well

for venison, use the hams, muscle the meat out by the indiv muscles then put in freezer till icy cold , the slice..........with grain=chewy, across grain =tender

welding supplys sell 3' long SS rod , very handy string jerky on , get the big ones, meat gets heavy and sags

have plenty of air between indiv. pieces

pick a cool high pressure day to smoke , low humidity

store in paper bag in frig with a few paper towels in sack

you can smoke outside then finish in cool oven or deyd. to desired doneness is smoker space is limited

use coarse restraunt black pepper , pickling salt , maybe dash of teriyaki or garlic powder, nothing more........brown sugar your call


----------



## David A-9 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Jerky Seasoning*

6lbs London broil steak, 1" thick, cut across grain in 1/8 in thick slices. Marinate (24hr) in 10oz Pickapeppa sauce,3oz worchestershire, 2oz soy sauce and 1oz of Hickory liquid smoke. Use Fiesta brand Jerky Seasoning,I order it buy the case from SanAntonio. Remove meat from marinate lay on 13x9 cookie sheet, sprinkle with Jerky seasoning, then I use a dehydrator at 140deg. for 12hrs. Great Jerky !!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We just prepped a whole whitetail yesterday (minus the baskstrap & tenderloins). We try to cut the strips 1" wide X 1/4" thick & spinkle a liberal coat of Fiesta Jerky Seasoning and extra cracked pepper. Then we toss all of it into covered tubs and let it age for about a week in the walk-in cooler. 

Next weekend we'll oak smoke it a minimum of 6 hours at 150 degrees as we sit around drinking beer & playing dominoes.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

this is the one I use:

Ingredients

3 lbs. beef
1-1/2 cups Kikkoman Teriyaki Marinade & Sauce
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp. ground ginger
1 tsp. salt.
1 tbsp. liquid smoke (optional)
1 tbsp. black pepper (optional)

To this I added 3 TBS of brown sugar, and substituted Prague #1 for the salt, as Ryteks recipe called for 1 tsp/3 lbs of meat in the marinade. I also used 3 TBS of Black Pepper instead of one.


----------

